# Diysoundgroup Quad4 vs. Fusion-6



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

So I have the 8" 3way monoprice in walls for mains and the dual 5.25 mtm monoprice inwall center. Its time for an upgrade.

I looked at doing 3 of the quad4's or two of the fusion6 tm's and the fusion6 mtm for a center. 

The swept volume or vd of the 3 quads is 537 cu cm. The fusions is 600cu cm. The monoprice speakers do not have published SD or xmax parameters. What else will tell me if the quads or the 6's will out perform my current setup SPL wise? The quads have smaller eos horns as well but they are vented where the 6's are sealed. Room is 14x20 opening IP to a larger space at about the 10' mark on the total length.

I like the quads look and the fact they can go on wall. Am I going backwards with either set? Will the quads do well?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the fusion 6's will rock the socks off those monoprice inwalls. no question about it.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I was also told I could try to do the 6s in wall with a custom crossover to remove baffle step correction. Since I got approval to go on wall I dropped the idea. Still I wonder!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it could work. only issue will be lack of toe in, but compromises come somewhere


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Would you say the quads could compete?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

corradizo said:


> Would you say the quads could compete?


They would come pretty close but I think the fusions would edge therm out


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I found some good info on the PE site about the quads. The sentiment seems to be that they are loud but not very detailed. Coming from in walls.... I guess I don't know what detailed is just yet.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

corradizo said:


> I found some good info on the PE site about the quads. The sentiment seems to be that they are loud but not very detailed. Coming from in walls.... I guess I don't know what detailed is just yet.


the 4's and 6's have a harder time keeping up with the bigger boys in detail


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I went in another direction. I picked up a pair of Behringer 212xl PA speakers for $250. I read on another forum about the 215xl being great. If they stink I can likely get what I paid or slightly less.

Pete


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Got them. They are super nice. Ugly but now I get what detailed means and what a wide soundstage is. My sealed subs complement them really well. Wife gave me the look of death but then sat and listened and she said they sound really nice. Coming from my wife it was a breakthrough moment! I watched a WoW last night on-demand and it was awesome. I will be making an 18" x 40" grill that I'll fasten to the subs the make the setup look like a wide tower speaker. She said doing that and fixing the drywall and shed be happy.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ugly they may be, but if they sound great that's what really counts


----------

